# Probleme mit Ubbink Druckfilter BioPressure 3000, Wasser im Quarzglas



## romio84 (3. Juni 2006)

Hallo, wir haben uns kürzlich einen Druckfilter der Firma Ubbink (BioPressure 3000) gekauft. Dieser ist mit einer UVC-Lampe ausgestattet. Die ersten zwei Tage lief die Anlage fehlerfrei. Am dritten Tag stand die Anlage still, die Sicherung war herausgesprungen. Fehlerursache war, dass Wasser in das Quarzglas, in dem die Lampe sitzt, gelaufen ist. Ich habe sofort ein neues Quarzglas und eine neue Lampe von der Firma zugeschickt bekommen. Allerdings schien der Fehler nicht hier zu liegen, es ist erneut Wasser in das ausgetauschte Quarzglas gelangt.
Kann mir jemand sagen, woran es liegen könnte (Dichtung, Einstellungen an der Pumpe...)?
Ich denke mir, dass alle Druckfilter mit UVC-Lampe ähnlich funktionieren (mit Quarzglas, in das die Lampe eingeschraubt wird). Habe wenig Erfahrung, es ist unser erster Gartenteich  

Danke für Eure Antworten!
Romio84


----------



## Thorsten (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit Ubbink Druckfilter BioPressure 3000, Wasser im Quarzglas*

Hallo Romio,

den Filter kenne ich leider nicht. Allerdings könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es sich evtl. um einen Produktionsfehler handelt!?

Normalerweise läuft das Wasser ja ausserhalb der Röhre entlang, dass ein Kurzschluss entsteht wenn Wasser eindringt ist klar...

Ob es nun die Dichtungen sind kann man aus der "Ferne" schlecht beurteilen. 
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die Pumpenleistung etwas damit zu tun hat. (Was ist das denn für eine Pumpe-wieviel fördert diese?)

Mein Vorschlag, bringe das gesamte __ Filtersystem zurück und lass dir einen neuen geben, solltest dann Ruhe haben.


----------



## taggart (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit Ubbink Druckfilter BioPressure 3000, Wasser im Quarzglas*

Hallo Romio,

ich habe das gleiche Problem.
Scheint bei dem Filter öfter aufzutreten.
Ich werde morgen mal alles auseinandereissen....
Wenn ich was finde melde ich mich zurück.


----------



## Thorsten (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit Ubbink Druckfilter BioPressure 3000, Wasser im Quarzglas*

Hi Ihr Leidtragenden,

das spricht ja nicht gerade für die Firma:?

Kann es sein, dass der Filter ein typisches Baumarktprodukt ist?

Hat einer von Euch mal ein Pic von dem _tollen_ Filter?


----------



## taggart (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit Ubbink Druckfilter BioPressure 3000, Wasser im Quarzglas*

Hallo Thorsten,

ein (Werbe)-Bild findest Du hier:


----------



## ThomasH (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit Ubbink Druckfilter BioPressure 3000, Wasser im Quarzglas*

Hallo,

also wenn es sich um einen generellen Fehler handelt werdet ihr auch mit weiteren neuen Gläsern kein Glück haben. ich würde mal nachschauen, ob der O-Ring richtig sitzt oder obe er sich im eingebauten zustand verschieben kann. wenn das der fall ist müsst ihr vielleicht probieren einen vom Durchmesser (dicke des gummis) einen etwas größeren zu bekommen. u.U auch von der Firma. Aber das ist aus der ferne halt schwer zu beurteilen. Es kann ja aber nur daran liegen. Vielleicht ist aber auch noch wasser in der lampenfassung. Es muss halt vor dem Zusammenbau alles peinlichst trocken sein.

gruss
tom


----------



## taggart (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit Ubbink Druckfilter BioPressure 3000, Wasser im Quarzglas*

Habe alles 4mal auseinander- und wieder zuammengebaut, die O-Ringe (es sind zwei) gefettet, eventuelle Grate beseitigt, mit Teflonband zusätzlich abgedichtet.
Es hat nichts genützt. Jetzt hat Obi das Teil wieder zurückbekommen, und ich dafür ein Filtoclear 3000 und eine Aquamax 4000 von Oase. Ich hoffe damit hat sich das Thema für mich erledigt.

Grüße,
Volker.


----------

